# Empire Gryphon questions help please.



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, sorry if this is against the rules and if it is feel free to delete. I just have a few questions about the empire gryphon.

The gryphon is my fav model so far warhammer makes so I was wondering.

1: How many could you fit in a 5k point game.
2: Are they worth taking on ur lords?
3: Do to the stupid new point distribution thing in 8th can you even take one with out gimping yourself?​


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

1. You can really take one in a normal game at 2000 or 2500. The model is just a mount for a characters. At 5000 points, you could probably take a few characters on gryphons at least.
2. Not really. There are too many war machines (cannons, doom divers,, warp-lightining cannons) and cannons on chariots (ironblaster) as well as 8th edition spells that make exposing your lord to a free shot without a look out sir makes the option not worthwhile. With true line of sight rules, it becomes a lot easier to see and shoot a character on a monstrous mount in 8th edition than it was in 7th edition unless you ahve a lot of buildings of decent size and obstacles on the table. Furthermore, it is the case that cannon balls now hit both the mount and the rider (as line templates), so they get a two-for-one shot if they hit (a hit on the rider and a hit on the mount) which gives them a very good chance of at least killing the mount. This is the reason we are seeing relatively few lords on mountrous mounts in 8th edition relative to 7th edition. If you know you will not see cannons or doomdivers, then it might be worthwhile in some situations. Consider that a high elf lord on a star dragon used to be a fairly standard competitive high elf build in 7th edition and is now hardly ever seen in 8th edition. 
3. I wouldn't call it stupid. Some of us really prefer the new system as it really balanced the game in many ways. But, yes, below 3000 points, spending that much on a monstrous mount for a lord is difficult when you really need to balance your points carefully between wizards, war priests (which are really necessary with the new book), captain BSB, a combat lord (general of the army, arch lector or grandmaster), the new mounstrous cav, cav, war machines (including dedicating engineers to hellblaster volley guns to make them optimal), steam tanks, infantry units, etc. and maybe a hurricanium as well.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

a griffon general is one of the cheapest monster riding characters available - but it also shows. 

1 - there are several ways to include griffons. 1 - standard empire army, 1250 worth of lords, you can fit in 4, however that is ill advised simply due to magics dominance at this level or 2 - storm of magic which gives you 1000 worth of lords (so 3 ridden griffons) and 1000 worth of monsters (4 unridden griffons with left over change for another monster) for a total of 7.

2 might be useful as a suicide unit in larger games to hunt down characters with a runefang and other tricksters shard, but youll find a tgm with a warrior priest in reiksguard with a bsb and banner of discipline backed by the wacky racers (wizard wagons) to be more effective despite the cost.

3) as above dropping ~400 points on your general who intends to fly away or get shot off his steed is not clever. however a general with a light wagon and a life wizard nearby can help keep the griffon and general alive, and an 18" ld 9 aura is not bad. it is just a shame that he cant otherwise get a ld boost from a banner of discipline. bear I. mind that those 3 models sets you back 900 points, and youll need to maximise your warrior priests (at least 5 of them for 400 ish) and captains (similar figure) to be able to even allow your infantry to stand up against woc, daemons, dark elves or lizards.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Wacky races?

I enjoy that.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

OgreChubbs said:


> Hi, sorry if this is against the rules and if it is feel free to delete. I just have a few questions about the empire gryphon.​


Nope, nothing wrong with that- you can't ask for specific rules (such as for us to explain exactly what a griffin does) as that would negate the need for rulebooks and so be against GW's IP. Asking for people's views of a model, tactics or for help understanding rules is fine.
Don't worry too much about this sort of stuff- if you start to get close to teh line then I'll warn you about it, if you cross the line I'll edit your post and warn you... you have to be _really_ blatant (or repetitive) abotu it to get in any actual trouble.
... and welcome to the site 

As for the griffin- not a great option in the current rules, but if you like the look of it and want to use then then go for it: someone using a model they enjoy is often better then someone using a 'good' model they don't care for. Learn how to use it to best effect and it'll do you proud... it'll also give opponent's something to play they might only rarely see, spicing up their playing experience.
I'm a great believer in giving every unit in your army a try if you can- sometimes its really satisfying to smack someone around with a unit they've underrated and dismissed, especially when its something liek a griffin which can suffer against cannons and some magic.. but if those aren't present then you'll be having a wail of a time smacking the opponent around


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Orochi said:


> Wacky races?
> 
> I enjoy that.


penelope pitstop? phwoarrr.

and my dog was called muttley the mong. not because he was a mongrel (well, he was actually), but because he was a mong with a wheezing bark that sounded like a cross between muttleys laugh and the dog out of snatch.

they dont make baddies like dick dastardly any more.


----------

